# Gi recommendations?



## OldKarateGuy (Jul 4, 2013)

This should be an easy thread. When I first started some years back, I wore a Kamikaze America, which was a good beginner's uniform. Just before my first dan test, I bought a Tokaido Ultimate. Since then, I've worn out a couple/three more Tokaido's. I have been doing a Korean style for awhile now, and need a couple of new plain white gi's since I again have the opportunity to do shotokan. But now I see there are Tokaido labelled gi's but which are not made in Japan. I also see there is a Tokon brand, which looks like the old Kamikaze, but the Kamikaze's are still being sold too. The biggest change is the Japan-made Tokaido's are over $300 with shipping. Ouch. I think I paid about $200 for my last one. That's a big jump.  

I like a heavyweight cotton-canvas, in a traditional baggy cut. So, are the non-Japan Tokaido's about the same as the originals? Are they any good? It looks like Tokaido doesn't make the SAW Ultimate anymore. They do have something called the Yakudo TSA. Same thing?  Is there a good heavyweight Kamikaze or Tokon? Any recommendations in other brands? 

Thanks.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 5, 2013)

OldKarateGuy said:


> I also see there is a Tokon brand, which looks like the old Kamikaze, but the Kamikaze's are still being sold too.



Tokon is basically what the Kamikaze label used to be, back when the Hinschberger family was still associated with it.   Thus, today's Tokon America is the same gi as the old Kamikaze America.  

If you're looking for a heavyweight gi, the 14 oz Tokon Monarch would be a comfortable choice.  It's different from the America, that it uses brushed cotton, and is of nicer construction.  I've used both the America and the Monarch, and certainly preferred the Monarch, since it seemed to keep me cooler during sweating sessions.  

There's a similar uniform from Arawaza, called the Arawaza Emerald (14 oz) and the slightly lighter Arawaza Amber (13 oz).  Both are also good gi's.


----------



## chinto (Jul 5, 2013)

look at a shureido gi too... they are very very good heavy weight gi's


----------



## Happy-Papi (Jul 6, 2013)

How about KUSAKURA and TOYO gis?


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 7, 2013)

GI's that I have owned or currently wear that I highly recommend:

KI 

Bold Look - Preferably their 500 or 550 line

Chris


----------

